# Neuer Bürostuhl für ca 550€ gesucht / Kaufberatung



## Balub83 (9. September 2019)

*Neuer Bürostuhl für ca 550€ gesucht / Kaufberatung*

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Drehstuhl. Hatte bis her immer so 100€ dinger die nach 1-2 Jahren völlig schlapp gemacht. Da ich immer mehr vorm Rechner sitze und ich durch diese billigen Stühle einen leichten Hohlkreuz habe muss diesesmal was vernünftiges her.

Bin 1,8m, 70KG und der Stuhl muss möglichst anpassbar sein, bei maximal 8h Sitzdauer. Wichtig ist mir ne Kopfstütze, Synchronmechanik und höhenverstellbare(mindestens) Armlehnen. Als obere Grenze habe ich mir 350€ vorgenommen und mir den Noblechair Icon bestellt. Kunstleder und Nähte TOP, alle lackierte Flächen mangelhaft da viele Dreckeinschlüsse. Sitzfläche viel zu hart, Lordosenkissen völliger mist. Das einzigst bequeme war das Kopfkissen. Also ging der Stühl wieder zurück und hab mir danach noch paar DxRacer und noch einen, dessen Marke mir nicht einfällt, angeschaut. Mein Eindruck: Das Geld nicht wert, meiner Meinung nach reine Bauernfängerei.

Also nach Ergonomischen Stühle im Netzt gesucht und mein Budget auf ca 550€ bis maximal 600€ hochgeschraubt. Bin zunächst auf die üblich verdächtigen gestoßen: Steelcase, Ergohuman und Genidia Pro. Als Azubi leider ausserhalb meines Budget. Also weiter gesucht und auf folgende Stühle gestoßen:

1. HJH Skarif 400€: hat ein cooles Rückenlehnenkonzept was mir gut gefällt da ich mich nach einer gewissen Zeit mal nach links oder rechts lehne. Dafür lässt sich sowohl die Rückenlehne und Kopfstütze nicht anpasse.
2. HJH VENUS ONE  400€: Kein Spezieles Rückenlehnenkonzept, dafür deutlich anpassbarer und 4 Jahre Garantie.
3. HJH Spektre 430€: Nicht so gut anpassbar wie der Venus, dafür Optisch schöner.
4. HJH Dynafir 530€: Sehr cooles Lordosenkonzept dazu 3D Armlehnen, schön große Kopfstütze und 4 Jahre Garantie. Blöderweiße ist die Rückenlehne nicht höhenverstellbar. 

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, da mir hier die Kennt*nis fehlen und zum Probesitzen gibt es diese Stühle nirgentwo.

Welcher wäre der bessere, rein auf die Infos bezogen ?

High End Buerostuehle SKARIF - High End Buerostuhl | buerostuhl24.com
High End Buerostuehle VENUS ONE - High End Buerostuhl | buerostuhl24.com
Profi Buerostuehle SPEKTRE - Profi Buerostuhl | buerostuhl24.com
High End Buerostuehle DYNAFIT BLACK - High End Buerostuhl | buerostuhl24.com


----------



## Balub83 (9. September 2019)

*AW: Neuer Bürostuhl für ca 550€ gesucht / Kaufberatung*

Oje, irgentwie hat es den Titel zerrissen.


----------



## danomat (9. September 2019)

*AW: Neuer Bürostuhl für ca 550€ gesucht / Kaufberatung*

die qual der wahl hatte ich auch.  ich durfte mal den recaro für 999 testen. den steelcase gesture hab ich mir auch angeschaut und probegesessen.  tolle stühle, jedoch vermiss ich beim steelcase die schnelle rückenverstellung die ich oft nutze.  aber 1000€+.....    hab mir dann einfach mal blind nen secretlab titan 2020 mit stoff geholt  420€.   gefällt mir ganz gut bis jetzt.  verarbeitung. optik usw recht gut.  mal abwarten wie er in 4 jahren aussieht.  so lange hat mein 200€ akracing gehalten.

mein bekannter hat sich nen gesture bei kleinanzeigen geangelt.  500€.  garantie geht da über die seriennummer.  einfach mal die augen offen halten falls du noch zeit hast. evtl findest ja was in der nähe


----------



## eHasi (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Neuer Bürostuhl für ca 550€ gesucht / Kaufberatung*

Rovo Chair XP könnte vielleicht was sein? Ansonsten Rohde & Grahl XENIUM gebraucht und vielleicht kann man eine Kopfstütze nachrüsten?


----------



## Bebo24 (8. Januar 2021)

Also bei den HJH Stühlen, die mir bei meinen Recherchen - ich suche auch gerade nach einem neuen Büro- / Gamingstuhl - aufgefallen sind, habe ich leider auch einige extrem schlechte Amazon-Rezensionen über HJH Stühle gelesen. Daher bin ich bei dieser Marke eher skeptisch, was die Qualität und Haltbarkeit angeht.

Ich überlege momentan - inzwischen bei einem Budget von 600-1000 Euro angekommen, was ich ursprünglich nicht ausgeben wollte - zwischen dem Backforce One Plus, dem Gamechanger oder eben einem "gewöhnlichen" Bürostuhl mit hoher Lehne und Kopfstütze, z.B. https://www.chairgo.de/interstuhl-joyceis3-jc11b/ oder https://www.chairgo.de/loeffler-figo-fgk9-buerostuhl-mit-kopfstuetze/?number=111326_16967 oder https://www.chairgo.de/interstuhl-goal-326g-chefsessel-schwarz-sonderedition/.

Wobei für mich eine gute Ergonomie mit mindestens einer Synchronmechanik und verstellbarer Lordosenstütze oder höhenverstellbarer Rückenlehne mit Lordosenwölbung, 2D-verstellbaren Armlehnen etc. Grundvoraussetzungen sind. Eine hohe Rückenlehne - idealerweise gepaart mit einer verstellbaren Kopfstütze - möchte ich gerne für zusätzlichen Komfort, und ein bisschen edlen Look möchte ich auch gerne. Das mit dem edlen Look (z.B. Leder) und der hohen Lehne / Kopfstütze ist natürlich Geschmackssache, und wenn man das weglässt kann man sicher auch einige hundert Euro einsparen.

Jedenfalls bietet Chairgo.de eine extrem große Auswahl an Bürostühlen. Und um sich mal umzuschauen scheint mir die Seite sehr interessant zu sein. Ansonsten kenne ich den Laden nicht und will für diesen jetzt auch bestimmt keine Werbung machen.

Ebenfalls interessant zum ergonomischen Sitzen sind bestimmt auch "3-D bewegliche" Bürostühle, wo sich die Sitzfläche dynamisch in alle Richtungen leicht neigen lässt.  Das ist wahrscheinlich für den Rücken sehr gesund, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ein Stuhl der auch seitlich nachgibt beim Spielen und genauen Zielen mit der Maus wirklich so toll ist. Aber selbst davon gibt es sogar Modelle mit einer Feststelloption der "3-D"-Mechanik.

Die Auswahl bei Bürostühlen ist also riesig - jetzt bräuchte es m.E. nur noch eine brauchbare Entscheidungshilfe, vor allem wenn man im Lockdown die Stühle nicht einfach mal vor Ort anschauen und probesitzen kann...


----------



## MfDoom (10. Januar 2021)

Ich bin momentan auch am suchen. Den Recaro kann ich nicht empfehlen, nach einer Stunde tut einem der Hintern weh weil das Polster zu dünn ist. Bin 1,80 und wiege 83kg. Der ist leider auch ein Blender. Die Armlehnen sind dafür aber wirklich geil einstellbar ^^
Ich suche nach denselben Kriterien wie du, Bebo, mir wäre noch eine Tiefenverstellung der Armlehnen wichtig, also Höhe und Tiefe. Und lieber richtiges dickes Polster anstatt Mesh am Hintern und Rücken.

Habe momentan diese hier im Auge:





						Dauphin Tec 24/7 adjust IS 21575 24h Stuhl
					

Dauphin IS 21575 / IS 21585 | 24h Drehstuhl | bis 150 kg belastbar | Fußkreuz Alu-poliert | inkl. 2F-Armlehnen | mit Lümbalstütze möglich |




					www.jourtym.de
				











						Sedus Quarterback 102 - Polsterrückenlehne, 522,97 €
					

Drehstuhl, Polsterrückenlehne, Rückenlehnenrahmen aus Kunststoff integrierter Polstertechnik, Fünffuß mit Rollen Ø 65 mm Farben, Stoffgruppe und weitere Aus




					www.steinmetz-einrichtungen.de
				




Wobei der Sedus damit schon wieder recht teuer wird.

Wäre auch soweit mir den hier bei Ikea zu holen, einfach weil er so günstig ist und recht ordentlich aussieht. Ist aber leider nicht lieferbar:





						IKEA Produkte: alles auf einen Blick
					

Entdecke alle IKEA Produkte in unserer Produktübersicht und finde so ganz bequem hübsche Dinge, um dein Zuhause einzurichten. Jetzt stöbern.




					www.ikea.com
				




Edit:
Der Joyce den du gefunden hast scheint echt gut zu sein, für den Preis








						Interstuhl JOYCEis3 JC11B Bürostuhl günstig online kaufen
					

Interstuhl JOYCE JC11B Chefsessel | Komplett ausgestattet | Lederbezug | Sonderpreis + 30 Tage Rückgaberecht | Direkt vom autorisierten Fachhändler




					www.chairgo.de


----------



## RamonSalomon (10. Januar 2021)

Ich hab seit über 4 Jahren den https://b2b.hjh-office.de/product/b...dia-pro-leder-hellbraun-hjh-office.42048.html
vom Komfort TOP, aber Qualität und Support mies
Seit 2 Jahren lösen sich langsam die Armlehnen (Oberteil) auf und die Rastfunktion am Kopf ist auch schon ein Jahr Defekt. 

Da die Armlehnen nun Komplett durch waren hab ich mal beim Hersteller nachgefragt was mich das alles kosten würde, und knapp 360€ (hälfte vom Neupreis) zu bezahlen für 2 Auflagen für die Armlehne und Kopfstütze das hab ich nicht eingesehen.
Eigentlich hab ich mir den Stuhl geholt damit ich für mehr als 5 Jahre ruhe hab aber Pustekuchen, jetzt wirds ein Gamechanger 5 Jahre Garantie oder Backforce 10 Jahre Garantie


----------



## MfDoom (11. Januar 2021)

Tja, hab mir eben den Dauphin Tec 24/7 Feuerwehrstuhl bestellt. Yolo


----------



## Hardwarehunger (7. Februar 2021)

Bebo24 schrieb:


> Also bei den HJH Stühlen, die mir bei meinen Recherchen - ich suche auch gerade nach einem neuen Büro- / Gamingstuhl - aufgefallen sind, habe ich leider auch einige extrem schlechte Amazon-Rezensionen über HJH Stühle gelesen. Daher bin ich bei dieser Marke eher skeptisch, was die Qualität und Haltbarkeit angeht.
> 
> Ich überlege momentan - inzwischen bei einem Budget von 600-1000 Euro angekommen, was ich ursprünglich nicht ausgeben wollte - zwischen dem Backforce One Plus, dem Gamechanger oder eben einem "gewöhnlichen" Bürostuhl mit hoher Lehne und Kopfstütze, z.B. https://www.chairgo.de/interstuhl-joyceis3-jc11b/ oder https://www.chairgo.de/loeffler-figo-fgk9-buerostuhl-mit-kopfstuetze/?number=111326_16967 oder https://www.chairgo.de/interstuhl-goal-326g-chefsessel-schwarz-sonderedition/.
> 
> ...


Servus,

ich bin in der gleichen Situation. Sitze schon sehr sehr lange auf einem Ikea Markus. Zum täglichen Zokken nach der Arbeit geht der Stuhl. Auch, wenn man mal Homeoffice macht geht es. ABER perfekt ist dieser Stuhl eben nicht.

Wollte mir auch erst einen Backforce One kaufen. Nach langer Recherche bin ich dann dazu gekommen, einen professionellen Bürostuhl zu kaufen. Gaming-Stühle sind mir einfach zu kindisch (besonders die LED am Backforce hat mich sofort dazu gebracht, diesen nicht zu kaufen). Naja anderes Thema.

Aktuell habe ich auch den JOYCEis3 mit folgender Ausstatung auf meiner Liste:
Kopfstütze, hohe Lehne mit Netz (FLEXGRID), Synchrnmechanik, 3D oder 4D Armlehnen, Lordose, Sitztiefen und Neigungsverstellung.

Preislich kommt man dann bei 750  bis 800 € raus. Will mir den bzw. ein sehr ähnliches JOYCEis3 Modell angucken, wenn der Lockdown nicht mehr ist. Besonders die große Auswahl an Sitzbezügen ist heftig.

Leider findet man im Netz sehr wenige bis keine Testberichte zu diesem Modell (und auch anderen Modellen). Wahrscheinlich weil dies ein ganz normaler Stuhl ist, welcher den normalen Gamer nicht anspricht.

@Bebo24 : Hast du denn schon einen Stuhl bestellt? Wir haben ja in etwa die gleiche Ausgangssituation. Wäre schon, wenn du mir und dem Forum Infos geben könntest.

@ all: Wie seht ihr das, wenn man nen Stuhl online bestellt (einen konfigurierten) und dann bei nicht gefallen zurückschickt? Kann mir vorstellen, dass es da Probleme geben kann. Einen Stuhl zu kaufen und vorher eine Entscheidung zu treffen,  ist ja komplexer als ich gedacht hatte


----------

